# اسهل وابسيط برنامج لتصميم المنازل صغير الحجم



## bayernmunchen (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​​

موضوع اليوم برنامج لتصميم المنازل والفيلات برنامج بإمكانيات جيدة جداً حيث تستطيع من خلاله
تصميم منزل أحلامك وإكساءه وإضافة أثاث للمنزل مثل أدوات المطبخ وأثاث غرفة النوم وغرفة المكتب ومن مميزات البرنامج أنك
تستطيع التجول داخل المنزل ورؤية الأثاث والتصميم الداخلي كما يمكنك طباعة مخططات ومصورات للمنزل​​​
اسم البرنامج : Punch! Super Home Suite​​​حجم البرنامج: 40 ميغا تقريباً



وأهم ما يميزه سهولة الاستخدام فبإمكان أي مستخدم _ ولو كانت خبرته
بالعمل على برامج التصميم معدومة _ أن يستخدم البرنامج بكل سهولة ويسر كما أن البرنامج سهل التنصيب لذلك لن أشرح تنصيبه
بالصور وهو لا يحتاج لأي رقم أو كر * اك أو تنشيط أما الشرح الذي قمت بإرفاقه مصوراً هو عبارة عن

شرح لأهم الأدوات في البرنامج​


[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]




[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]



[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]



[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]



[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]



[/FONT]



​​​

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]Download[/FONT]





سبحان الله و بحمده : pass​​​





​​

المصدر: منتدى المهندس كوم كلية الهندسة​


----------



## زول من السودان (18 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز العزيز لووووووو سمحت طريقة تنزيل البرنامج تم جميلك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bayernmunchen (27 مايو 2012)

click in here


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 مايو 2012)

ياريت لوتوضح لنا كيفية التنزيل تسلم


----------



## Eng.Mansour-M (29 مايو 2012)

كيفية التنزيل وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmad kh (3 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## basem kandel (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## medo199022 (14 يونيو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## الهلالي. (15 يونيو 2012)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## hisham.okour (12 أغسطس 2012)

shokran


----------



## fodil27 (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكم على هذا البرنامج


----------



## fodil27 (12 أغسطس 2012)

*[email protected]*

لدي قطعة أرض للبناء أبعادها كالآتي: الطول 17 م والعرض 7.10م . الواجهة هي التي يمثلها العرض 7.10 م. لدي واجهة واحدة فقط أريد أن أترك الطابق الأرض كمرآب للسيارات وأبني في الطابق الأول الغرف والمطبخ والحمام . أريد منكم تصميما لهذا المنزل مشكورين.*[email protected]*


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أغسطس 2012)

اخي ممكن الباسوورد للبرنامج


----------



## eng amona (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور بس مش زابط معي التنزيل ممكن تساعدني


----------



## ahmad kh (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## alfaress (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بوركت - وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك*


----------



## مناير1 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## as9533 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييير على الجهوووووووووووووووود الطيبة


----------



## م.ابو وسيم (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*مع احترامي لكم اين الرابط 
لا يوجد رابط او ما شابه ذلك 
وشكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## م.ابو وسيم (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*مع احترامي لكم اين الرابط 
لا يوجد رابط او ما شابه ذلك 
وشكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## رسول الفهد (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووور


----------

